# Datenbank- Kontrolle



## MQue (22. Okt 2008)

Morgen,

ich möchte bei meinem DB Beispiel http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user9672/Messen.jpg noch folgende Sachen einbauen (ist zwar optional aber mich würde es interessieren wie man sows macht)  


```
-Skizzieren Sie eine einfache Zugriffsteuerung
Benutzer, read only, read write
```

Also da würde ich eine Tabelle Anlegen mit den Feldern -> Benutzer, read only, read, write und wenn ein Benutzer eine Datenbankabfrage macht, schaue ich in dieser Tabelle nach, welche Rechte der Benutzer hat 
Aber der Vorgang, wie das Abläuft und wie die SQL- Statments dazu aussehen ist mir nicht ganz klar,
Ich muss mich ja dann als erstes in der Datenbank registrieren, oder? Wie kann man das Skizzieren? und wie schaut dann die Abfrage aus, muss ich da immer zuerst in dieser Tabelle schaun, ob der Beutzer eine/diese Abfrage machen darf?



```
-Protokollieren Sie jede Änderung eines Journalisten in
einer Tabelle logging
wer hat wann geändert, wie sah der Kontakt vorher aus.
```

Und hier würde ich eine Tabelle logging machen und eben die Infos hineinschreiben aber wie macht man das am Besten?
wenn sich in der Tabelle Journalist was ändert, kann man da vielleicht (automatisch) eine hinterlegte view starten?

Wäre für jedes Statement in diese Richtung dankbar,

lg


----------



## MQue (22. Okt 2008)

Kann mir in diese Richtung niemand eine Tipp geben, wie ich das am Besten realisieren kann,
Wäre sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe,
lg


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

Suche mal nach JAAS


----------



## MQue (22. Okt 2008)

OK, JAAS ist in verbindung mit Java sicher sehr nützlich aber ist es auch möglich, dass ich diesen Sachverhalt in der Datenbank selbst implementiere, das ist bei mir leider auch gefordert, sonst wäre mir schon etwas mehr dazu eingefallen,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,


----------

